

100% Exclusion from Tax on QSB Stock Bought Before End of Year - grellas
http://www.startupcompanylawblog.com/2010/09/articles/tax/100-exclusion-from-tax-on-qsb-stock-bought-before-end-of-year/

======
drcode
so... can these kinds of stocks be bought on etrade/ameritrade, etc? Anyone
know?

